# Is my site good enough?



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,

I've recently been working on a site for my charitable (future non-profit) clothing "line" (2 designs..) using Wordpress. I'm just looking for an opinion about whether or not the site has at least the minimum level of usability to sell shirts. Its extremely simple, but it also gets the job done. The mockups suck, I know, but I just want to be able to advertise it and hopefully get sales until I can find a way to improve it. I know its not the best right now, but I also dont think its thatttt bad. But anyway, fire away 

Forgot the link....

http://www.plus37gear.com


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, let me re-phrase the previous post:

what can I do to help improve my site and make it more believable and/or professional. I know I need some kind of images, but I'm looking for opinions. Product mock-ups are truly horrible, and I know that, but besides that, what else will really make it pop? Thanks in advance and dont be afraid to tear me apart!


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

Plus 37 Research said:


> Well, let me re-phrase the previous post:
> 
> what can I do to help improve my site and make it more believable and/or professional. I know I need some kind of images, but I'm looking for opinions. Product mock-ups are truly horrible, and I know that, but besides that, what else will really make it pop? Thanks in advance and dont be afraid to tear me apart!


That's a very noble cause. Here is what I would do. First off, I would try and convey that you are a legit Non-Profit business somewhere prominatley on the Home page. Maybe register your business as a non-profit and display your business license# at the footer. Too many scams and you really need to let potential customers know, "You're for Real". Put the complete message that you have in your About page on the Home page as this is important, and write from yourself, not third person. (eg)., instead of "Being one of these patients, *Scott Marcella* is determined.., write it "Being one of these patients, *I am* determined..." this is more personal and lets people know immediatley that you definatley have a cause. I would also, suggest offering more designs with your "+ 37" messge. Use your imagination. Create 20 different designs. Use different shapes, different fonts and maybe add clip art. Put your products or a sample on the Home page explaining what it means and link it to your sales page. You need to know right off what your message means. Tell people more about yourself on the Home page. Fill the text area up to match the links and photos in the right column. (Unfortunatley), You have a very distinctive nitch. Be sure to set your web site up in the search engines, especially Google, and contact people with web sites to trade links with. You can make up a simple banner, 475x60, that people can put on their web site with a link to your web site. Contact your local newspaper and TV stations and let them know what your doing. They love to help good causes. Maybe, even write a News Realease about your web site and your cause and send it to the local TV stations. You wouldn't believe it, but alot of the news you hear is actually News Releases sent to them. Good Luck! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

When you have an on-line store the products need to be part of your home page. You just need to make it a little bit more clear (on your home page) the purpose of your site. By simply changing the "Clothing For A Cure" to a bold font and color to red it will pop off the screen and instantly relate to the potential customer what your site is doing.

I would remove the large "HOME" and replace with something to the effect of Waging War Against Cystic Fibrosis or the likes. Again making it very clear what your site is about. 

I would not worry about a wide selection of designs but would suggest a womens cut shirt. Women do not like wearig the box cut unisev shirts.

Last - there is no reason to be selling these at $15. At the least they should be $19. Someone who is buying a shirt for charity and to sport an important message is not going worry about $4.00.

Too many times people instantly think price is the reason people are not buying their shirts when in most cases it has zero to do with the issue.

Best of luck


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks to both of you! Sorry it took so long to reply. I know it needs a lot of work, so I'll do what I can for now myself and then find someone that can help me out! Thanks again!

Scott 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NinjaTactics (Mar 6, 2011)

I like your Logo/header. It's simple and conveys the message of your brand, and should look good when printed on any medium.a

On your home page I would spice up the company description a little bit to be more emotionally appealing, and also maybe bold the first use of 'cystic fibrosis' to help it stand out a little bit. Also, in the last paragraph it says 'All profits resulting from the sale of Plus 37 t-shirts will be donated to the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation to aid in finding a cure for CF,' but there is no period at the end of that sentence. 

On the About page you might add your non-profit official status if/when you get that, to add legitimacy to your project (if you are doing that). Also maybe more information about HOW you will help the community.

On each Product Description you simply have this: "100% cotton preshrunk tee w/high quality print." This doesn't tell the reader anything about the design origins, or really help sell the product. It also doesn't help them decide if they need a small or medium or large (a sizing chart link would help, along with any useful information about how the shirt will fit). I would also recommend against shortening anything in this ("w/high" for example).

Regarding the designs/mockups, if you know they are bad, make better ones immediately and upload them (higher quality images too so it's not grainy). Once you can actually get people going to the site don't give them any reason NOT to buy something. This costs you nothing other than like an hour worth of time, and you can find better mockup templates on this site and on minteees.com (or on Google).

For shipping, when I add an item to the cart, you have a flat rate fee of $4.99. Do you know that USPS International shipping basically just doubled on January 28 2013? You might look into changing your shipping options slightly (like say $5 in US, $10 International), and just use whole numbers (like $5, to match your t-shirt prices). If you are shipping Internationally at the same price you lose money big time on that.

Contact pages contains no actual information about your location, email address, phone number, etc. Just an automated email submission form. That's probably not the best idea for people looking for confidence in a company, so anything you can add to appear more legit would help ease the customer's mind. Maybe add a PO Box address and email address, for example (if you are printing out of your home and don't want to use that addy). 


That's all I've got for my 15 minute review. Good luck with the site and your business!


----------

